# Solved: Word: Cannot select picture behind text



## museolog

I'm sure this is very simple, but while creating a flyer in Word 2003, I have told my picture(s) to be behind the text. I now need to move one of them slightly, but cannot select it. When I click on it, I get a text editor cursor in the text which is over the image.

Jim


----------



## EBSchrader

Perhaps you need to move the picture(s) forward in order to edit them. Try that.


----------



## slurpee55

This is quite annoying, but it works. In your document, go to Normal view. Be sure that you have the Picture toolbar available (click on any toolbar and select Picture from the options). Highlight and select all the text that is overlying your picture. Go to the Picture toolbar and click on the Text Box icon. The text you have chosen will now be in a separate box and the picture will be off to the side or below.
Click on your picture and format the picture's layout to inline with text or some other option besides behind text. 
Now, highlight the text that is in the textbox and cut it and paste it back into the document where you want it. Click on the now empty textbox and cut it to get rid of it.
Depending on how you have formatted your picture, it will now have the text flow around it - you might try different choices to see which you prefer.


----------



## JohnWilson

If you don't have the drawing toolbar visible View > Toolbars > Drawing

Choose the Arrow tool, select the picture!


----------



## museolog

Thanks; the real, easy, solution was to choose the arrow tool - I'm not very au fait with Word, being a desktop publisher and being used to infinitely manageable teext wrap, etc.

Thanks again,

Jim


----------



## JohnWilson

Glad it helped!

John


----------



## jimr381

Good Job John. I was reading the post and I was just about to post the same thing about the "Select Objects" button. For anyone searching the post and they cannot select the image to move it you might have a printed watermark background setup instead. To change it go to "Format">>"Background">>"Printed Watermark."

Muse can you please mark the thread as solved via the "Thread tools" drop-down list at the top of the post?


----------

